# A new ship is born....Disney Dream float out at Meyer Werft 30/10/10



## shamrock

Today is a very special day at Meyer Werft, the largest ever ship to be built (to date) is finally being floated out. She should be making her first tentative steps within the hour.

We over on SN's sister community The Cruising Forum have been watching the Meyer Werft website webcam for her to emerge from the building dock.

You can watch to via the link in this thread...

http://www.thecruisingforum.com/showthread.php?t=10277

Below are first glimpses of this new ship...and like her smaller sisters, Disney Dream's design is quite contemporary and in many respects harks back to the golden age of passenger ships, but with a modern twist...


----------



## shamrock

Disney Dream is now fully out of the building dock....pretty spectacular entrance too...


----------



## stores

*cruising forum*

i tried at least 8 times to register to the above, in the end gave up, cant be bothered any more, if u omit 1 item or make a mistake u have re do so much again, why not keep it simple, U HAVE TO COPY A CODED MESSAGE THEN WRITE THE 3RD LETTER OF THE WORD ZEBRA, TO PROVE YOUR HUMAN ! DO THEY THINK TRAINED MONKEYS USE LAPTOPS, ? STORES


----------



## shamrock

stores said:


> i tried at least 8 times to register to the above, in the end gave up, cant be bothered any more, if u omit 1 item or make a mistake u have re do so much again, why not keep it simple, U HAVE TO COPY A CODED MESSAGE THEN WRITE THE 3RD LETTER OF THE WORD ZEBRA, TO PROVE YOUR HUMAN ! DO THEY THINK TRAINED MONKEYS USE LAPTOPS, ? STORES


Sorry that you have had difficulty, Stores.

I have emailed Andy to see if he can spot any problems with the registration process as I am unable to check that part of the website.

We have had a couple of newbies this evening who appear to have gotten through OK...however, if a problem does exist that caused you to falter, we will endeavour to find it and correct it.

Again, sorry that things have not yet worked for you, do please try again later on =)


----------



## stores

*cruising forum*

well success st last, easier to win the lottery, STORES


----------



## John Dryden

Good job you,re not sailing on her STORES,it would have gone without you!!


----------



## bobw

Does Disney Dream also play "When You Wish Upon a Star" on it's siren like it's predecessor? (How embarrassing!)


----------



## shamrock

bobw said:


> Does Disney Dream also play "When You Wish Upon a Star" on it's siren like it's predecessor? (How embarrassing!)


erm...well...


The new tune for Disney Dream...and the Wonder/Magic are apparently to be updated with...

Three parts....When You Wish Upon A Star, Makes No Difference Who You Are and A Dream Is A Wish Your Heart Makes.

So that will be triple the embarrassment if you are not a Disney fan 

Having heard it when in Nassau in 2007, it was quite nice...once or twice maybe, but I think I could get a bit tired of the single tune at every arrival and at every departure, so having three tunes might make it more pleasant.


----------



## McCloggie

Sounds ....... Sh1T to me1

How on earth can the Captian (or Master dependining on which thread you read) be NOT embarassed by having to hit the appropiate button and have a Disney tune emanating?

I know that by serious regulations the ships horn/siren must be able to sound the necessary signals but how cheesy is this?

For me, the concept of "cruising" on todays ships is a complete no brainer. Why would anyone in their right mind want to spend two weeks with a bunch of geriatric Americans?

I suppose it keeps seafarers employed but how many qualified people actually want to do this? 

Really, apart from the smell, you would be better off working on a livestock carrier!

McC


----------



## eriskay

*Cruising*



McCloggie said:


> Sounds ....... Sh1T to me1
> 
> How on earth can the Captian (or Master dependining on which thread you read) be NOT embarassed by having to hit the appropiate button and have a Disney tune emanating?
> 
> I know that by serious regulations the ships horn/siren must be able to sound the necessary signals but how cheesy is this?
> 
> For me, the concept of "cruising" on todays ships is a complete no brainer. Why would anyone in their right mind want to spend two weeks with a bunch of geriatric Americans?
> 
> I suppose it keeps seafarers employed but how many qualified people actually want to do this?
> 
> Really, apart from the smell, you would be better off working on a livestock carrier!
> 
> McC


Whilst it would also be my idea of a nightmare sailing on one of these vessels, I think you are being a bit harsh and am sure many if not all of those who sign up to cruises are in their right minds and may not necessarily either geriatric or American, and most probably make better travelling companions than livestock. I could also never see me willingly snowboarding, skiing, hang-gliding, parachuting, sky-diving, mountaineering, diving, doing 160mph around Silverstone, but totally accept that there are plenty others who enjoy doing these things, so best of luck to them, each to his own, live and let live.


----------



## shamrock

Disney ships are aimed primarily at families with young children and the whistles are there to add a little bit of Disney magic to a child's cruise that would not happen on another mainstream cruise line.

The ships themselves are designed with the golden era of passenger ships at heart, Disney have been extremely careful about how they look and they have brought together some of the best of the old liners & mixed it with modern innovations....such as the AquaDuck waterslide & their signature art deco interiors on Dream.

Cruise ships may not always be the glamourous ocean liners of yesteryear but they are the evolution of years of design initiatives that encompass everything you could dream of finding in a landbased resort...but one that takes you to one place after another in comfort, safety and luxury.

What other form of travel can you board, unpack once and over days or weeks be able to visit some of the very best places in the world at a fare that cannot be beaten?

No...cruising & the old line voyages aren't everyone's up of tea, but they must be winning people over otherwise there would not be a need for so many newbuilds, nor would the ships in service have 80% occupancy every cruise they embark on.

And it is not just people from the US or geriatrics...the UK cruise market is growing by an average of 10% a year...cruising is no longer the holiday of the rich & famous, its outstripping package holidays.

The ships may not all be the most appealing...I personally love the older, smaller ships with under 1000 passengers...but there is a ship for everyone out there, whether you love the glitz of Allure of the Seas or the quiet intimacy of Braemar...there is a ship & itinerary for every budget & desire.

To compare a cruise ship to a cattle carrier is really quite insulting both to crew who work incredibly hard and to passengers who have chosen to cruise as their way of seeing different parts of the world. Infact to compare it to a cattle carrier is an insult to all those who went before the cruise ships of today...the grand ocean liners, which offered elegance and luxury that today's cruise ships could never match.

Cattle carriers they are not, and those of us who decide to sail on the ships, well we come from all walks of life, all countries, are of all ages...with the one love of being on the sea & feeling the sea breeze on our face, just as people have done for centuries.


----------



## Pompeyfan

McCloggie

If you would like to hear a real whistle, and not the Disney ships version, I suggest you join SN sister site The Cruising Forum if only to listen to the steam whistle of Canberra leaving Hong Kong in 1972. I recorded it myself, and I would challenge anybody to fine a deeper richer sound of any ship in history. There are also all the other sounds like the tugs whistle and engines pulling us, gunport doors being closed, swishing of ropes, and even my gob?! on the link below after joining the main site below. 

http://www.thecruisingforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?goto=lastpost&i=&p=288

As for the new Disney ship, as Ally says she is designed to look like passenger liners of the past, but of course as a cruise ship, is designed for a totally different market from transporting passengers from A to B. As a Disney cruise ship, she is for families, children in particular. 

I have to admit I would get fed up with the whistle, but it goes with the brand, so you would not expect any different from Disney. However, as a former seafarer, I would hope that if any Disney ship is in danger, they have a conventional whistle that they would use in drills and real emergencies and indeed any situation where they abide by nautical regulations. They may be cruise ships, but they also have standards to follow the same as any ship. 

Having said that, they are floating holiday resorts, in this case Disney, and if they want to play Wishing Upon A Star on her whistle, or whatever, then I see no problem as long as it do not interfere with her role in adhering to the rules of the sea.


----------



## hawkey01

A little aside to the above. I saw the Disney Magic in Dover earlier this year, photo in my Gallery. She was a stunning looking vessel and her paint work made her look very majestic. Compared to the MSC Opera she looked regal.

Hawkey01


----------



## septiclecky

shamrock said:


> erm...well...
> 
> 
> The new tune for Disney Dream...and the Wonder/Magic are apparently to be updated with...
> 
> Three parts....When You Wish Upon A Star, Makes No Difference Who You Are and A Dream Is A Wish Your Heart Makes.
> 
> So that will be triple the embarrassment if you are not a Disney fan
> 
> Having heard it when in Nassau in 2007, it was quite nice...once or twice maybe, but I think I could get a bit tired of the single tune at every arrival and at every departure, so having three tunes might make it more pleasant.



Worked with an engineer who did 1 trip with Disney said that the first thing he had to know was where the isolation valve was for the whistle, turns out that when it was used once the whistle got jammed open and emptied the main air receiver.(LOL)(Applause)


----------



## shamrock

Disney Dream is about to leave Papenburg for an overnight Ems River transit.

http://redaktion.meyer-neptun.de/exfiles/8/ueberfuehrungsplan disney dream englisch.pdf


----------



## wigger

I don't think I could stand that much cheese on a cruise ship!......Now a Warner Brothers Looney Tunes ship, complete with Roadrunner etc...THAT would be different!

PS..maybe the Moby ferries need the Looney Tunes intro as their whistle!


----------

